# New guy



## hauntyou (Jul 1, 2012)

:xbones:hauntyou:jol: Hi,everybody just joined this forum,Looks pretty cool,I'm 55 from the Quadcity's and set up a small haunted house every year,It's free for all to enjoy,I am hoping to grow some this year, That's if I can get it all working..


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome, hauntyou


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard! It IS pretty cool! A great resource.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, haunt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey There and welcome


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Howdy!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome! We love fresh meat here!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey there!


----------



## hauntyou (Jul 1, 2012)

Got a small problem,Have a triaxial skull w/4serveos a Lynxmotion ssc-32 controler with Brokshire VSA demo software , Haven't had any luck getting it to move,Any help???


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: hey Hauntyou and welcome!!! I am good at cocktails, nothing more...don't depend on me for much.....but welcome....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings. Glad your joining us!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Hauntyou. You'll get all the help you need to your skull questions in the Technological Terror section here on the forum. Post your exact problem and questions there. http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=35


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*One of us, one of us, one of us...*


----------

